# Attestation employeur impossible si pas de déclaration Pajemploi préalable?



## loli33 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je termine un contrat demain soir. Problème : mon employeur m’a dit ne pas être parvenu à saisir l’attestation employeur de Pole Emploi, arguant que désormais il faut obligatoirement avoir fait sa déclaration Pajemploi avant. Or comme vous le savez, la saisie est bloquée jusqu’au 25. Est-ce que ça signifie que je dois attendre a minima cette date pour faire valoir mes droits auprès de Pole Emploi ?

J’ai bien pensé à passer par une attestation papier que je scannerais et enverrais moi-même, mais visiblement la liaison entre Pajemploi et Pole Emploi est automatique s’agissant du dernier mois travaillé (voir la capture d'écran), et je crains qu’en procédant ainsi, cela fasse doublon puisque Pole Emploi aura reçu 2 fois l’attestation employeur...

Pajemploi m'a répondu qu'il fallait voir avec Pole Emploi, et Pole Emploi est injoignable...

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire? Merci d'avance !


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Faux
Le parent employeur peu saisir et valider l'attestation pôle emploi jusqu'à 7 jours avant la fin du contrat 

Elle n'a nul besoin du dernier bs c'est tout à fait faux 
Et je suis sûre de moi à 200%


----------



## isa19 (6 Juillet 2022)

la liaison entre pajemploi et pole emploi c'est faux.
Perso un contrat s'est fini le 30 juin j'ai tout transféré à pole emploi le 28 lors de l'actualisation. Le PE a fait sa déclaration le 25 et a téléchargé  l'attestation pole emploi que 'ai transféré en pdf une fois rempli. Mon recalcul d'ARE  était effectif au 5 juillet.


----------



## loli33 (6 Juillet 2022)

Je veux bien vous croire les filles, mais avez-vous jeté un œil sur la capture d'écran? Je l'ai faite moi-même depuis le site de Pole Emploi, et c'est écrit dessus ! Regardez dans le cadre "bon à savoir" : "Le certificat de travail (...) ainsi que l'attestation employeur seront complétés automatiquement avec les données déjà renseignées sur le site de Pajemploi"
(
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
)

@isa19 : ta fin de contrat entrait dans les cases puisque ton employeur avait fait sa déclaration Pajemploi AVANT d'éditer l'attestation Pole Emploi. Mais de ce que je lis, dans l'autre sens, on dirait que ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## isa19 (6 Juillet 2022)

je pense que le pb est que le PE est  passé par l'option ou c'est lapaje qui fait tous les documents de fin de contrats.
Perso je fais tous moi même donc ce n'est pas lapaje qui gère tout.


----------



## loli33 (6 Juillet 2022)

C’est ce que j’ai pensé aussi, mais bizarrement mon employeur m’a dit ne pas avoir trouvé, autrement, où déclarer (je lui avais préparé tous les brouillons et si j’avais pu le faire moi-même je l’aurais fait, mais je n’ai pas l’accès à son compte employeur... et du coup je n’ai même pas idée de à quoi ressemble la page pour réaliser l’attestation de salaire en temps normal)

Est-ce que du coup l’une d’entre vous pourrait me dire exactement quel « chemin » doit prendre mon employeur pour remplir l’attestation sans passer par le service qui lie Pajemploi et Pôle Emploi? Merci d’avance !


----------



## Nounousand02 (6 Juillet 2022)

Il va sur pôle emploi directement  et clique sur particulier employeur


----------



## isa19 (6 Juillet 2022)

le PE va faire sa déclaration lapaje comme d'habitude et cochera fin de contrat et rentrera le montant des cp, indemnité de rupture..
A part il va sur pole emploi à droite onglet particulier employeur il rentre son Y..... et télécharge son attestation de salaire. Elle sera juste pré rempli pour ses coordonnées. IL vous la transfere en pdf ou la remplie et vous la donne. Apres vous la transferez via votre espace assedic.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Faux
> Le parent employeur peu saisir et valider l'attestation pôle emploi jusqu'à 7 jours avant la fin du contrat
> 
> Elle n'a nul besoin du dernier bs c'est tout à fait faux
> Et je suis sûre de moi à 200%


Oui mais la c’est + que 7 jours, puisque demain sommes le 7 donc le 25 ce n’est que dans 18 jours ...


----------



## loli33 (8 Juillet 2022)

J'ai expliqué à la maman comment faire l'attestation via Pole Emploi. Apparemment quand à un moment donné on clique sur "j'emploie une assistante maternelle", ils essaient vraiment de vous faire passer par le nouveau service "clé en main"... Elle est arrivée sur la page de déclaration ; je lui avais préparé un brouillon avec entre autres les montants de mes 12 derniers salaires... snif, il faut saisir, maintenant, les 24, ainsi que les dates où l'assmat a été en arrêt (je me suis retrouvée deux fois cas contact ces 2 dernières années)... Bref, je lui ai dis qu'on allait laisser tomber et que tant pis, elle fera sa déclaration Pajemploi le 25, et ensuite en un clic elle pourra faire mon attestation employeur, ça attendra.


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

*LOLI33*
Que vous attendiez le 25 n'empêchera pas que depuis presque 2 ans l'attestation employeur a changé.
A présent il faut rentrer les 36 derniers mois de salaires (24 pour les moins de 53 ans).
Il faut mentionner tous les évènements qui ont pu impacter le contrat : arrêt maladie, accident de travail, congés maternité, paternité, absence pour convenance personnelle.


----------



## LadyA. (8 Juillet 2022)

Même chose hier,  il suffit de passer directement par le site pôle emploi,  rubrique particulier employeur. 
Contrat terminé hier pour moi, j'ai eu mon attestation pôle emploi ce matin.


----------



## Petuche (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à  toutes, j'ai moi aussi une fin de contrat ce jour 😔. .. est-ce possible d'envoyer l'attestation à pôle emploi maintenant ou sommes nous obligés d'attendre le bs ? Merci et bon week-end avec ce beau temps.


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

*PETUCHE*
Vous pouvez l'envoyez dès maintenant


----------



## Petuche (8 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *PETUCHE*
> Vous pouvez l'envoyez dès maintenant


Merci nanou91


----------



## loli33 (9 Juillet 2022)

@Nanou91 : je n'étais pas au courant que l'attestation employeur avait changé, et qu'il fallait maintenant la saisie de 2 ans des montants de salaire, etc. Apparemment la version tout-en-un charge toutes les infos directement (enfin il me semble)... Je verrai bien le 25 (j'ai décidé de laisser courir, tant pis)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

loli33 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je termine un contrat demain soir. Problème : mon employeur m’a dit ne pas être parvenu à saisir l’attestation employeur de Pole Emploi, arguant que désormais il faut obligatoirement avoir fait sa déclaration Pajemploi avant. Or comme vous le savez, la saisie est bloquée jusqu’au 25. Est-ce que ça signifie que je dois attendre a minima cette date pour faire valoir mes droits auprès de Pole Emploi ?
> 
> ...


bonjour, format papier et le tour est joué, même si je pense que c'est faux l'attestation peu être validé via internent dés le lendemain de la fin du préavis (c'est ce qui ce dit sur le groupe facebook il était une fois pole emploi).


----------

